# Benitachromis Nicrodorsalis



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are two that i got from a friend , hopefully a pair.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Some very nice westies I've had on my wishlist for a very long time! Hope they are a pair and then you can ship some fry to me!


----------



## cornbread_5 (Oct 2, 2007)

if there not a pair i will get some , my lfs has some and a friend of mine does to


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

I've got about 30 wild young adult B. nigrodorsalis Moliwe and another 20 B. finleyi Mungo. Drop me a PM if you are intersted in some as it's FINALLY warm enough to ship out of Wisconsin!

Jeff


----------

